# Stop Erosion!



## Chazzwozzer

Hi all,

I'd like to know what do you call erosion in the languages you speak. Also, please do tell me how you would say *"Stop Erosion!" *as a slogan.

I've managed to find several terms in some other languages, but I need more for my project.

Any contribution is greatly aprreciated.

Thank you,
Ekin

*Turkish:*
*erosion:* erozyon
*Stop Erosion!: *Erozyonu Durdurun!


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:
**erosion:* eroosio
*Stop Erosion!: *Pysäyttäkää eroosio!


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

erosion: eroziune
Stop erosion! : Opriţi eroziunea!


----------



## gao_yixing

Hi
I think in Chinese it's called 侵蚀作用(qīn shí zuò yòng) or 风化(fēng huà).
So "Stop Erosion" would be “防止风化”. But it sounds really strange because erosion is not a bad thing I think. The thing we should prevent is soil erosion, which is called “水土流失”(shuĭ tŭ liú shī).
So "Stop Erosion" would be 防止水土流失(fáng zhĭ shuĭ tŭ liú shī), which is a quite important slogan in environmental protection.
Anthony


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:

Erosion = Erosione

Stop erosion = Stop all'erosione / Fermiamo l'erosione.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
Erosion is 表土流出.

表土流出を食い止めよう。
hyōdo-ryūshutsu-o kuitome-yō.
Let's stem [the tide of] erosion.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
erosion - erozja

As for _Stop erosion_ could you please give some context? I don't quite know how to translate it since there are a few renderings that occur to me. Is it like to prevent erosion?


French:
erosion - érosion (_f_)



Tom


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you guys for the contribution so far!



gao_yixing said:


> Hi
> I think in Chinese it's called 侵蚀作用(qīn shí zuò yòng) or 风化(fēng huà).
> So "Stop Erosion" would be “防止风化”. But it sounds really strange because erosion is not a bad thing I think. The thing we should prevent is soil erosion, which is called “水土流失”(shuĭ tŭ liú shī).
> So "Stop Erosion" would be 防止水土流失(fáng zhĭ shuĭ tŭ liú shī), which is a quite important slogan in environmental protection.
> Anthony





Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> Erosion is 表土流出.
> 
> 表土流出を食い止めよう。
> hyōdo-ryūshutsu-o kuitome-yō.
> Let's stem [the tide of] erosion.


Both Chinese and Japanese charecters appear to be as "?" on Firefox and as boxes on IE. How am I supposed to make them visible for a powerpoint slide?



irene.acler said:


> *Italian*:
> 
> Erosion = Erosione
> 
> Stop erosion = Stop all'erosione / Fermiamo l'erosione.


Can you please tell me the difference between "Stop all'erosione" and "Fermiamo l'erosione"?



Thomas1 said:


> Polish:
> erosion - erozja
> 
> As for _Stop erosion_ could you please give some context? I don't quite know how to translate it since there are a few renderings that occur to me. Is it like to prevent erosion?
> 
> 
> French:
> erosion - érosion (_f_)
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Yes, exactly, it's like to prevent erosion.


----------



## irene.acler

Chazzwozzer said:


> Can you please tell me the difference between "Stop all'erosione" and "Fermiamo l'erosione"?


 
There's no difference between the two. I put the two versions because the first one uses the English word "stop", which is widely used in Italian as well, while the second one uses the verb "fermare" which is the translation of "to stop" into Italian.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

erosion: _erosão_

Expressions with the form "Stop X!" are not trivial to translate into Portuguese. In this case, I might use:

_Acabem com a erosão!_

which means something like "End erosion!" or "Put a stop to erosion!" As Irene suggested above for Italian, another possibility would be:

_Acabemos com a erosão!_
"Let's end erosion!"


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

erosion - *erosió*

As for "stop erosion" I would say "*aturem l'erosió*", but there might be more options.


----------



## Flaminius

Chazzwozzer said:


> Both Chinese and Japanese charecters appear to be as "?" on Firefox and as boxes on IE. How am I supposed to make them visible for a powerpoint slide?



You need to install East Asian characters on your PC.  Japanese Forum resources collection has several "references to set-up your computer to *display and type Japanese text*".


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> Polish:
> erosion - erozja
> 
> As for _Stop erosion_ could you please give some context? I don't quite know how to translate it since there are a few renderings that occur to me. Is it like to prevent erosion?
> Tom



Then you could say
Zatrzymać / Powstrzymać erozję!

but 
Stop erodowaniu środowiska (stop degrading the environment)
Zatrzymać degradowanie środowiska (stop degrading the environment)

Erozja is usually used with water and air erosion of soil
Michał


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Then you could say
> Zatrzymać / Powstrzymać erozję!
> 
> but
> Stop erodowaniu środowiska (stop degrading the environment)
> Zatrzymać degradowanie środowiska (stop degrading the environment)
> 
> Erozja is usually used with water and air erosion of soil
> Michał


I like _Powstrzymać erozję!_ 

I am not an expert of course here but IMHO "erodowanie środowiska" doesn't work. I know "erodowanie skał" or "erodowanie dna" are feasible and plausible but does _środowisko_ really _eroduje_? I hold my doubts for water and air too. I mean water and air can be eroding but they dont get eroded, or do they (seriously)?



Tom


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thanks for all the invaluable information you've provided up to now!



irene.acler said:


> There's no difference between the two. I put the two versions because the first one uses the English word "stop", which is widely used in Italian as well, while the second one uses the verb "fermare" which is the translation of "to stop" into Italian.


Then I'll go for "Fermiamo l'erosione!"
Thank you. 



Flaminius said:


> You need to install East Asian characters on your PC.  Japanese Forum resources collection has several "references to set-up your computer to *display and type Japanese text*".


Thanks, Flaminus. That will help me a great deal.


----------



## femmejolie

*Spanish:*
*Paremos la erosión! / Stop a la erosión!*

*Euskara (Basque) :*
*Higadura gelditu!*

*French:*
*Arrêtons l'érosion! / Stoppons l'érosion!*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

femmejolie said:


> *Spanish:*
> *Paremos la erosión! / Stop a la erosión!*
> 
> *Euskara (Basque) :*
> *Higadura gelditu!*
> 
> *French:*
> *Arrêtons l'érosion! / Stoppons l'érosion!*


Thank you!

What's the word for erosion in Euskara, by the way?


----------



## Deccius

German: 
Erosion - Erosion (f.)
Hören Sie die Erosion auf! (formal sing. and pl.)
Hör die Erosion auf!  (familiar sing.)
Hört die Erosion auf!  (familiar pl.)

I'm not certain if all of these are correct.  Wait for a native speaker to confirm these translations.


----------



## femmejolie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Thank you! *bir şey değil !*
> 
> What's the word for erosion in Euskara, by the way?


*Affedersiniz.* *Tamam*
Higadura= erosion (aşindirma/erozyon)
Higatu = to erode (aşindirmak)
Gelditu= to stop (durdurmak)

*Yine görüşürüz!*


----------



## Pando

Swedish:

The word _erosion _is used in Swedish as well, but only pronounced a bit differently. There is a more Swedish word for it: _avvittring_.

The slogan would be:

_Stoppa avvittring!_ or _Stoppa erosion!_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

erosion -> *erozija* 

Stop Erosion!-> *Zaustavimo*/*sprečimo eroziju*! (lit. Let us stop/prevent erosion)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*

Stop de erosie!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## .Lola.

In Czech:

erosion: eroze
Stop erosion: Zastavme erozi. (= Let us stop...)


----------



## CyberSetan

Malay :

Stop erosion = Hentikan Hakisan

Explaination:

Henti (shortform of berhenti) = means to stop

+kan = this carries the instruction/ order request

Hakis = erode , but Hakisan = means erosion


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic it would be:

أقف الائتكال
aqif al-i'tikaal


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> In Arabic it would be:
> 
> أقف الائتكال
> aqif al-i'tikaal


Allow me to differ.
The verb is awkif أوقف , and generally in slogans we use the plural so it would be awkifuu أوقفوا

And to my knowledge, erosion is ta2aakul تآكل and sometimes I see na7r نحر

So, I'd say أوقفوا التآكل or أوقفو النحر .
The problem is that it won't make much sense if we don't say "erosion of what?". So maybe أوقفوا تآكل الشواطئ for example.


----------



## Whodunit

Deccius said:


> German:
> Erosion - Erosion (f.)
> Hören Sie mit der Erosion auf! (formal sing. and pl.)
> Hör mit der Erosion auf! (familiar sing.)
> Hört mit der Erosion auf! (familiar pl.)
> 
> I'm not certain if all of these are correct. Wait for a native speaker to confirm these translations.


 
The verb is _*mit* etwas aufhören_. However, to stick more to the original, one might say:

Stoppe die Erosion! (sg. inf.)
Stoppen Sie die Erosion! (sg./pl. formal)
Stoppt die Erosion! (pl. formal)


----------



## jonquiliser

Pando said:


> Swedish:
> 
> The word _erosion _is used in Swedish as well, but only pronounced a bit differently. There is a more Swedish word for it: _avvittring_.
> 
> The slogan would be:
> 
> _Stoppa avvittring!_ or _Stoppa erosion!_



 Isn't avvittring usually used for a legal process of dividing land or other property (because of a divorce, for example)? I've never seen/heard it used for erosion, nor used it that way, but in some way it seems to make sense it could mean that as well.. Although in all honesty, if you were to phrase the slogan "stoppa avvittringen", I'm pretty sure many people would think you're referring to the former meaning!

Oh, and the slogan in the definite, _stoppa erosionen!_


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Danish:

You could say "Stop erosion!", although "Stop erosionen!" (Stop THE erosion) might sound better.

What about German: "Halt die Erosion!". Is that no good?"

- Andreas


----------



## Arrius

Deccius said:


> German:
> Erosion - Erosion (f.)
> 1. Hören Sie die Erosion auf! (formal sing. and pl.)
> 2. Hör die Erosion auf! (familiar sing.)
> 3. Hört die Erosion auf! (familiar pl.)
> 
> I'm not certain if all of these are correct. Wait for a native speaker to confirm these translations.


I am not a native speaker but as near as damnit. I fear only No. 3. might be correct German with a question mark instead of an exclamation mark, but would then mean "Is the erosion stopping?" 
Hören Sie auf!/ Hör auf!" are used to order a person (sometimes an animal perhaps) to stop doing something, and so not to be used here unless one is remonstrating with God, and then it would have to be "Hör bitte auf mit der Erosion" or more probably one would say "Wir Sündiger flehen Dich an, der Erosion ein Ende zu setzen" . 
I think the best German version would be
"*Schluß mit der Erosion!"* ([Put ] an end to erosion).
Genug gesagt, ich _höre_ jetzt _auf._
Tschüß, A.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

erosion - -erozija
stop erosion! - -Stabdykime eroziją!  (let's stop erosion)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Haltigu Erozion!_


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Pigilan ang Pag ligan/Pagkaanod ng lupa


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Σταματήστε τη διάβρωση!»
stama'tiste [2nd person pl. imperative mood] ti ði'avrosi!*
lit. "stop the erosion!"

*«Διάβρωση» (ði'avrosi, _f._); learned (katharevousa) third declension feminine noun «διάβρωσις» (ði'avrosis) from the Classical verb «διαβιβρώσκω» (dĭăbĭ'brōskō)--> _to eat up, consume, corrode_. Compound; prefix and preposition «διὰ» (dīă)--> _through, throughout_ + verb «βιβρώσκω» (bĭ'brōskō)--> _to eat, eat up_ (PIE base *gʷer-, _to devour_)


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
erosion - эрозия
Stop Erosion! - Остановите эрозию!


----------

